# Problems with drop down menu and frames



## Cold_Wicked (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been looking up information on this all day and not having any luck. I am trying to get a simple drop down menu on my website, that will change the main frame depending on the link specified. I found examples where a button was involved but I do NOT want to use a button. I also do NOT want these to open in a new window. I basically have a contents type setup. An index on the left frame, and a main window on the right.

Would be nice if this worked, but OPTION must ignore any target parameter:
ALL SCORES

The latest script I copied into the header of my code is this:



Then I have this in my actual code. I originally did not use a form at all, when it was just reloading the entire window and it worked fine, but now with frames it seems like I have to use a form. I have the *onChange* in the form and select tags because I was experimenting with it in both places.



Select Course
ALL SCORES
...and the rest of the code

The most frequent error I am getting is 'object' is null or not an object

What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If you put together a full example page so we can tweak it to get it to work, that would help.


----------



## Cold_Wicked (Nov 28, 2004)

This is the complete code for the contents page:

New Page 2




Select Course
ALL SCORES
Telulah Park
Plamann Park
O'Hauser Park
Grignon Park
Pierce Park


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

For your select tag, all you need is

onchange="parent.main.location=this.value"

Edit:

Here's an example .

You can "view source" to see the index.html source and then right-click on each frame and "view source" to see the source for menu.html, main.html and contents.html.

the source for menu.html is the one you would be most interested in.


----------



## Cold_Wicked (Nov 28, 2004)

Got it working...thank you so much!!!


----------

